# Im new



## 14279 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi everyone! I just found this site today. I have ibs d. School is the main thing that triggers my ibs. I get d and stomach pains. Its really painful and embarassing especailly when i have to leave during class or when my stomach is making wierd noises. I dont even eat anything untill I get home from school because im afraid it will make my diarreah and stomach pains worse. Does anyone have any tips about controlling my ibs at school please post them thanks.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hello and welcome david


----------

